# Review: Zeiss Milvus 18mm f/2.8 ZE by TDP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 8, 2017)

```
Bryan at The-Digital-Picture has completed his review of the Zeiss Milvus 18mm f/2.8 ZE lens. This is a great option for anyone looking for a wide angle prime lens, especially landscape and interior photographers.</p>
<p><strong>From TDP:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>If you want the best image quality possible at 18mm, few lenses surpass this one. If you want the best-built 18mm lens, perhaps no lens surpasses this one. The beautifully-designed Zeiss Milvus 18mm f/2.8 Lens reliably delivers greatness and if an 18mm manual focus lens meets your needs, this lens deserves a spot on your short list. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Zeiss-18mm-f-2.8-Milvus-Lens.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>I’ve added the Zeiss Milvus 18mm f/2.8 ZE to my kit as I found the amazing Zeiss 15mm f/2.8 ZE to be too wide at times. I also appreciate the smaller size and the ability to easily use filters on the Milvus 18mm f/2.8.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Zeiss-18mm-f-2.8-Milvus-Lens.aspx">Read the full review</a> | <a href="https://bhpho.to/2lZuKAb">Zeiss Milvus 18mm f/2.8 ZE at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 8, 2017)

From TDP:



> The top zoom contender to the Zeiss Milvus 18 is the Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III USM Lens. Priced nearly as high as the Zeiss, the Canon has f/2.8 image quality that slightly bests the Zeiss. We tested the Canon at 16mm and 20mm, so 18mm results must be interpolated, but ... the Canon proves very similar to the Zeiss in most image quality regards (a remarkable feat). The Canon is longer and weighs slightly more. The Canon's MM is significantly higher, though that advantage happens at 35mm (0.25x vs. 0.14x). The Zeiss prime is less complicated in its build and therefore most likely will prove more reliable than any zoom under rough use.



As much flack as the 16-35 f/2.8 III receives for its vignetting, the Milvus has comparable amounts.


----------



## luckydude (Mar 12, 2017)

Random Orbits said:


> From TDP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the 16-35 f/2.8 III is sharper. I don't see why anyone would buy this lens over the 16-35, it's less sharp, it's manual focus, it's 18
vs 16-35. Truth in advertising, I bought the 16-35 f/2.8 III and like it.


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 15, 2017)

I was disappointed by the review. The Batis is so ideal for my application, but the Milvus just doesn't seem to nail the coma as well. Coma's not terrible, but not great either.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Mar 16, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Bryan at The-Digital-Picture has completed his review of the Zeiss Milvus 18mm f/2.8 ZE lens. This is a great option for anyone looking for a wide angle prime lens, especially landscape and interior photographers.</p>
> <p><strong>From TDP:</strong></p>
> <blockquote><p>If you want the best image quality possible at 18mm, few lenses surpass this one. If you want the best-built 18mm lens, perhaps no lens surpasses this one. The beautifully-designed Zeiss Milvus 18mm f/2.8 Lens reliably delivers greatness and if an 18mm manual focus lens meets your needs, this lens deserves a spot on your short list. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Zeiss-18mm-f-2.8-Milvus-Lens.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
> <p>I’ve added the Zeiss Milvus 18mm f/2.8 ZE to my kit as I found the amazing Zeiss 15mm f/2.8 ZE to be too wide at times. I also appreciate the smaller size and the ability to easily use filters on the Milvus 18mm f/2.8.</p>
> ...



Haha too wide at times, I tought i would never hear anyone say that.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Mar 16, 2017)

luckydude said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > From TDP:
> ...


Interesting good to see the 16-35 f/2.8 III is back in business again.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 17, 2017)

YellowJersey said:


> I was disappointed by the review. The Batis is so ideal for my application, but the Milvus just doesn't seem to nail the coma as well. Coma's not terrible, but not great either.



OT, but I can't see any coma in my initial wide open astro shots with the Rokinon 14mm 2.4.


----------

